# G42 upgrades



## Ron37388 (Aug 31, 2012)

I picked up my new G42 today and wonder if there are any tweaks that can be done? I have a G26 that I did the 25 cent trigger job on, installed a 3.5# trigger bar and changed a few springs. Much better than stock. Maybe the G42 hasn't been out long enough to get these tweaks. Any ideas?:smt083


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I don't know. I have the Glock 17, 19 and 42 and honestly don't know if I would change a thing.


----------



## Ron37388 (Aug 31, 2012)

I did take it apart last night, cleaned it and did the "25 cent" trigger mod. Don't know if it will improve anything, but it looks real nice all shinny. The trigger pull is 5.5# so I don't think I'll get much improvement without changing the trigger bar and springs. Someone is bound to start making these parts.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

Galloway Precision :: Glock? 42 Performance


----------



## Ron37388 (Aug 31, 2012)

Has anyone used the mag extension from Galloway Precision? Also, how about their +1 mag extension? I would like to get their spring set, but it's out of stock.


----------



## djr46 (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm waiting on aftermarket enhancements for the 42, myself. Bought and installed Pearce mag bottoms so far. Not a 1 or 2 plus deal but usable. I have large hands and the mag bottoms work, for me, without possibility of introducing some malfunction problems by using an "extra" rd mag extension......
DJ


----------



## Ron37388 (Aug 31, 2012)

I ordered one of the "pinky" extensions from Galloway Precision today. I didn't like the bulkiness of the "extra Round" extensions. If it works OK I'll order another one for my 2nd mag.


----------



## Ron37388 (Aug 31, 2012)

Installed the "pinky" extension from Galloway Precision and it did help with the grip. I ordered a second one for the other mag. Now I'm waiting for a 3.5# trigger bar and spring kit to become available. Stock is 5.5#.


----------



## djr46 (Apr 18, 2014)

Stock seems closer to 15 lbs to me.
Taking delivery of a Ghost edge that will fix that problem.
I use Ghost edge in 3 of my Glocks and have zero complaints. Light and dependable.
DJ


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

GCBHM said:


> I don't know. I have the Glock 17, 19 and 42 and honestly don't know if I would change a thing.


I wouldn't either. Glock does a pretty good job from the get-go. Sights, maybe, but not much else.


----------



## CPAwithaGun (Nov 9, 2013)

Love my 42 and 19....


----------

